

How Multitasking Ruins Your Brain - georgecmu
http://motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2011/04/its-not-just-rude-its-ruining-your-brain

======
georgecmu
Here's a better link:

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/digitalnation/interv...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/digitalnation/interviews/nass.html)

